# Slug in vivarium



## Matecho

Before i fed my frogs today i noticed a small slug on one of the dead leaves in my vivarium. I took it out of the vivarium but dont know if i have anymore in there. I also dont know how he could have got in there because i have only used packaged supplies. Nothing from outside. Should i worry about slugs or are they okay for the frogs? And also if they are a problem how can i get rid of them? Thanks!


----------



## goof901

Matecho said:


> Before i fed my frogs today i noticed a small slug on one of the dead leaves in my vivarium. I took it out of the vivarium but dont know if i have anymore in there. I also dont know how he could have got in there because i have only used packaged supplies. Nothing from outside. Should i worry about slugs or are they okay for the frogs? And also if they are a problem how can i get rid of them? Thanks!


Slugs are a nuisance that eat your plants. They do not affect your frogs though. One way to remove them is to put a piece of lettuce in your viv at night. In the morning, some slugs should be on the lettuce, and you just remove the lettuce and repeat later that night. This method will not completely remove every single slug, but should keep their numbers low. 

A more complete method would be to CO2 bomb your viv. However, this will also kill off whatever microfauna you have in your viv.

It's possible that you just had one slug, so I would try the lettuce method first before you try to CO2 bomb it.


----------



## Matecho

Ill try the lettuce piece tonight. I have only seen one so i just wanted to see if i could find anymore. Also do you know where they would have came from?


----------



## Corndrunk

Slugs wont bother the frogs but potentially eat frog eggs and plants. If your lucky you only had one but more than likely youll find more. Just be diligent with removing them if/when you see them. You can try iceberg lettuce in the viv at night and remove first thing in morning or setup beer traps to see if there are more.

Good luck,
Aaron


----------



## goof901

Matecho said:


> Ill try the lettuce piece tonight. I have only seen one so i just wanted to see if i could find anymore. Also do you know where they would have came from?


They could have come in on your plants or possibly the substrate. I believe the eggs are somewhat resistant to bleach, so if there were eggs in a hard to reach region (IE the inner leaf of a bromeliad) the slugs could have made their way into the viv.

Personally, I bleach plants, and then quarantine them for a month before adding them to a viv. This way, if anything survived the bleach treatment, I could deal with them before they get into my viv.


----------



## Matecho

Okay thanks! Ill try the lettuce tonight and see what happens in the morning


----------



## yumpster

Even packaged supplies can carry some nasty surprises. Always best to clean and inspect anything and everything you buy. As previously stated, the main problem with slugs is that they will munch on all your plants. It's possible they will also munch on frogs eggs too if you have them. They can be pesky to get rid of.

Just a side note on packaged supplies...I bought a sealed package of bedding for a couple rats I used to have. Long story short, they ended up covered in lice. Be careful what you buy.


----------



## Matecho

I believe it was zoo meds frog moss because i put that in a couple of weeks ago and i just found one.


----------



## yerbamate

I saw only a few tiny slugs in my viv and thought I could just pull them out on sight. Did the lettuce thing and was shockedto find some GIANT slugs munching away-they hide better than our little auratus's. I'd do lettuce for a month straight even if there are days where you don't see them- cause' if you had one slug, probability would state that more than one egg/baby came in on your supplies.


----------



## Matecho

So i should put a piece of lettuce in the tank and check it in the morning? And also if the frogs wake up before me will the slugs go back to hiding?


----------



## goof901

Matecho said:


> So i should put a piece of lettuce in the tank and check it in the morning? And also if the frogs wake up before me will the slugs go back to hiding?


The frogs waking up shouldn't cause the slugs to go back into hiding. Put it in at night, and just check it in the morning


----------



## edaxflamma

Also if the lettuce thing doesn't work, you could potentially place a saucer or bottle cap of beer in the vivarium. You would probably want to remove the frogs first. We would do this over night in our lettuce gardens with great success.


----------



## ndame88

BEER works the best for me, put some in a cup, tape over the top, with just enough space for the slugs to get in, but too small for frogs, cleaned out 10 slugs within an hour with this method in my 75 gal.


----------



## Matecho

Okay ill try the lettuce tonight and that tomorrow!


----------



## Judy S

I think I've read that some people have used ORGANIC Sluggo...and ONLY the organic formulation...check some older thread with the search function.


----------



## JPccusa

Judy S said:


> I think I've read that some people have used ORGANIC Sluggo...and ONLY the organic formulation...check some older thread with the search function.


I don't think Sluggo is a good idea: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/54030-sluggo-safe.html


----------

